# Newcastle Beer Dinner With Dr Tim Cooper



## MHB (23/3/11)

Newcastle Beer Dinner with Dr Tim Cooper
6 Beers and a 5 course dinner with Dr Tim Cooper
Among home brewers Coopers are one of the legendry names in the industry, so apart from having a good feed and way too much good beer, here is your chance to put your questions to the man who knows all the answers.

Thursday 7th April kicking off at 6:30 PM
Albion Hotel
72 Hannell St
Wickham 2293

Coopers are keen to promote their new range of beers so the night kicks off with
Coopers Clear
Starter - Salmon Ceuiche
62 Pilsner
1ST Course - Sticky Hoi Sin Berkshire Pork Belly with Pine/Chilli/Coriander Salsa
Coopers Pale Ale (Draught)
2ND Course - Lamb Loin Wellington with Coopers Sparkling Ale Jus & Broccolini
Coopers Sparkling Ale (Draught)
3Rd Course Slow Braised Wagyu Beef Cheeks with Celeriac Remoulade + Beetroot
Coopers Vintage Ale 2010 (Draught)
Dessert Dark Chocolate Tartlet with Parsnip and Coopers Stout Ice Cream
Coopers Best Extra Stout.

You can see that the Albion offers a good range of Coopers on tap including the Vintage so if you feel compelled to keep drinking Im sure you will find something to suit your tastes. Please make arrangements to get home safely we want to see you at the next event.

Tickets available from the Albion $85 per person
Phone 02 49 622 411
www.thealbion.com.au
At the shop, Marks Home Brew
02 49 696 696
[email protected]

Cheers Mark


----------



## philw (23/3/11)

wow that is cool 

hope this happens in SA one day


----------



## unterberg (23/3/11)

That will be a good night for sure.
I got 14 people rounded up so far. Nice way of celebrating into my birthday the next day ;-)
And you can bet we will keep on drinking, hehe


----------



## DU99 (23/3/11)

Be nice for melbourne too..


----------



## brocky_555 (26/3/11)

Just bought my tickets for this dinner, it's sizing up to be a good event. I'm getting exited looking forward to seeing what Dr Tim has to say.


Who else is going to this ?


----------



## Muggus (26/3/11)

Ooo menu sounds good. 
I have secured tickets for this, very much looking forward to it.


----------



## brocky_555 (26/3/11)

the beer list at the albion is pretty good so might have to get into that instead


----------



## MHB (27/3/11)

Looks like about 30 or so going through contacts on AHB, local club and the shop, so far.
The Albion has a great little restraint and they have some accommodation so it might be worth booking a room if youre coming from out of town.
I just changed the name of the thread, put the Newcastle bit in.
Should be a great night
Mark


----------



## amiddler (27/3/11)

Any time Dr Tim Cooper comes to Perth for a dinner I am there. Unfortunatly Newcastle is a bit far away at this point in time. How big is the venue and how many people would it take for a sell out?

Drew


----------



## MHB (27/3/11)

The restaurant seats 130 people, they have regular events, lots of good wine nights and the occasional beer night. I don't think they will have any trouble filling the venue from their own mailing list.

Hint don't dick around if you want to go Book Now, when Glen Cooper was here last year that one sold out very quickly.

MHB


----------



## MHB (4/4/11)

Well we have has a very strong response, all but booked out, if you are keen to come and havent put your hand up give me a call there might be some last minute tickets.
Looking forward to a big one.
Mark

Shop will be opening at 11 on Friday 08/04/11 on the grounds that Im going to be in no fit state.
M


----------



## Muggus (4/4/11)

MHB said:


> Shop will be opening at 11 on Friday 08/04/11 on the grounds that Im going to be in no fit state.
> M


 :lol: Big night planned eh?


----------



## MHB (4/4/11)

Huge!!!!!!!
M


----------



## unterberg (4/4/11)

There will be a few with a big night planned


----------



## MHB (9/4/11)

Well it was a ripper of a night, the food was sensational the beer excellent as you would expect.
Dr Tim said he has a great time and hoped it would become an annual event, good to see so many home brewers there as well as people from the trade, both local micros and other assorted beer heads.
If you have any pictures please post them here.
Thanks to all who helped make it such a great night.
Anyone seen Max? Not sure if he survived.
Mark


----------



## Muggus (10/4/11)

MHB said:


> Anyone seen Max? Not sure if he survived.
> Mark


He left before the rest of us did, i'm pretty sure.
I'd be more concerned about Dr Tim surviving! :lol:


----------



## unterberg (11/4/11)

I should be able to get some pictures up from my mate Eric. I put pics up as soon as I get my hand on them.
I think we left about 1ish but then again I was pretty drunk for some reason ;-)
Great night out with good food and matched beers. My pick for the best match would have been the Beef cheek with the vintage ale that was just fabulous!
I think everyone had a good time that night from staff to guests as well as Tim. I think he liked the coopers cake my friend Donna made a lot, hehe.
Would be great to make it an annual thing. So next year the 7th of April then. Works for me ;-)


----------



## DU99 (11/4/11)

should see if he wants to travel to melbourne


----------



## Rurik (11/4/11)

Unterberg said:


> I think we left about 1ish but then again I was pretty drunk for some reason ;-)




Was it the Vintage again Max?


----------



## Muggus (12/4/11)

Unterberg said:


> My pick for the best match would have been the Beef cheek with the vintage ale that was just fabulous!


I have dreams about that Beef Cheek! :icon_drool2: 

How bloody big was the serving of that Chocolate Tart with Stout ice cream...I seriously struggled!


----------



## unterberg (17/4/11)

I think it was the vintage again ;-)


----------



## unterberg (18/4/11)

[codebox]Pics[/codebox]


----------



## unterberg (18/4/11)

[codebox]asdf[/codebox]


----------



## amiddler (18/4/11)

Salivating just looking at the pics. Please post more.

Drew


----------



## coreycrooks (11/10/11)

Unterberg said:


> [codebox]asdf[/codebox]




Great Pics guys, good stuff!

Corey


----------

